
Ask HN: Weekend hackathon tips? - tmaly
I am planning on hacking on my side project all weekend long.  I usually do not have long periods of time to work on it.  This weekend is an exception.<p>What are you best tips for working on something for long hours?
======
goldenbeet
just to be clear this is not for a competition but rather just an intense
large block of working time, correct?

In that case my recommendations are:

\- have your supplies stocked and ready before hand. You dont want to have to
think about what you'll drink or eat or listen to.

\- you will need breaks so the key is to make them meaningful. (either
productive or recharging) You can either go walk outside for 10 minutes, do
some form of exercise for 5 minutes, watch a quick video of a code tutorial or
other relevant content, etc.

\- Plan what you're going to work on. Having an outline of the things you're
going to accomplish and the order in which you'll tackle them removes a lot of
guess work helps keep you productive.

\- Get a buddy. For most everyone, having a partner (even if they're working
on something else) will help keep you focused.

------
detaro
Don't forget to sleep. Sounds stupid, but happens easily enough, and is really
inefficient.

